# wich Rest



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

um for a dropp away i would go with ripcord. expesually if hunting. it has full arrow containment its a great rest


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I would use a Limbdriver. That's the rest most people would prolly reccommend


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I second ripcord, Great rest.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Definitely a drop away. If you want something like a Ripcord buy a QAD. It is the same exact thing but for a lower price.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i second QAD


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

drop away? A little pricey but the Omega rest from Athens maybe.. lol im not going to lie, I havent used one yet, which is a problem since im on the staff... Haha but they are sweet. Otherwise i just use like a quiktune dropaway


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hoyt1021 said:


> i second QAD


i third that


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> I would use a Limbdriver. That's the rest most people would prolly reccommend


^^+1:darkbeer:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Another vote for Limbdriver.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i say QAD! its better than ripcord just make sure you get the pro HD


----------



## bowhuntin3 (Feb 21, 2010)

ultra rest by QAD much better then ripcord stays up even on a slow let down unlike ripcord and still have full arrow containment


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

QAD have some good rest's...Trophy Taker is what I use and have never had a problem with it, really all that have been named so far are great.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

if you're not concerned about money and you bowhunt, get an ultra-rest, i had a trophy taker extreme fc (full capture top slot) and I didn't really like it, the arrow slid around although it is a full capture and scratched paint off of my arrow shelf, i sold it and got an ultra-rest and i really like it, much better imo than the trophy taker plus you can lock it unlike the older rip cord rests.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

*rest*

You got to love ripcord


----------



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

*why*

 why all the drop aways just another to go wrong imho trophy taker spring steel trains you to keep real steady


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

I would get a limbdriver. It's the only rest I use for target and hunting.


----------



## Hurley64 (Apr 8, 2010)

bowtechy95 said:


> ^^+1:darkbeer:


i agree


----------

